# Are frames purchased on EBay covered by factory warranty?



## sklingus (Nov 6, 2005)

Are Look frames that are purchased on EBay as 'New' covered by a factory warranty? Is the warranty valid only if purchased through factory dealers? I've looked at Veltec's website and I can not find any reference to warranty whatsoever.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

sklingus said:


> Are Look frames that are purchased on EBay as 'New' covered by a factory warranty? Is the warranty valid only if purchased through factory dealers? I've looked at Veltec's website and I can not find any reference to warranty whatsoever.


 If the seller is an authorized dealer/bike shop-probably

If individual seller 'Joe'-odds are about 100% No-the warranty coverage only extends to the original purchaser.


----------

